# Looking for article.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get my hands on an article that was published in Caesiana in 2001.
Unfortunately I don't know the title of the article. What I do know is that in the article Olaf Gruss describes a couple of varieties/forms of the _Phrag_. _longifolium_ complex.
The reference I have for the article is Caesiana, 16: 40, 2001.
If someone has access to the article it would be great if I can get a copy. 

Thanks in advance. 

Rob.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you ask Olaf? Jean


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jun 24, 2016)

JeanLux said:


> Did you ask Olaf? Jean



Hi Jean, 

No I didn't, ... yet.
To be honest, I didn't think of that option. 
Thanks for waking me up. 

Rob.


----------

